# Piranha WebCAM!



## MB BOYS

Hey Everyone, I ran into a neat program that allows you to use your WebCAM as a video server over the internet... Its really easy and has a free trial version so anyone can try it... I was hoping someone else has done it or will so we can get some views of other tanks! Let me know what ya think! At night it will not be very visible because I dont have my moon light led's done yet! Also please dont leave the video window open for long time for my internet is not that fast!

The program is called WebcamXP Pro and the website is WebCamXP Pro

To view my camera go here

MB BOYS Piranha WebCAM

username = PiranhaFury
password = PiranhaFury


----------



## Kudos

hey thats pretty cool


----------



## therizman1

Nice looking tank... that pleco is going to be toast one day though.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Awsome tank man!...very nice job on the Web.


----------



## 63galaxie

THATS SICK














I want to see them feed


----------



## Guest

therizman1 said:


> Nice looking tank... that pleco is going to be toast one day though.


yeah, and we will be there to watch, sweet tank though.


----------



## Coldfire

That is pretty sweet IMO! Good looking reds BTW!


----------



## badman




----------



## taylorhedrich

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Pictures and Videos Forum*_


----------



## itstheiceman

therizman1 said:


> Nice looking tank... that pleco is going to be toast one day though.


thats true, but can be far down the line


----------



## MB BOYS

Hey thanks for all the comments on the P's and the tank! So far it seems to be working pretty well... I can check on my fish when not at home and see how things are going... Its neat just to look also... Hope some of ya do the same, post them if ya do please... I just got my AC110 installed on the right side of tank... Seems to be working very well, it pushes alot of water! Hope to get the moon light led's done soon!

Thanks again, CodyO


----------



## HumanBurger

that rules!!!

nice work, 
looks like your p's finished off all that jack, time to buy them some more, hahahhaa
all the best
jones


----------



## NeXuS

cool


----------



## PaNo617

Nice! I'm also planning on setting up a live webcam. My tank is in the basement, so the live webcam would let me monitor the tank and fish from my pc, where i spend most of my time. Plus now with windows vista i saw someone has made a gadget so you can keep a live video feed in the sidebar :nod: what are you using for a camera?


----------



## Rick james

That is crazy. I like the cow skull in the tank that is awsome. Great looking reds too.

What is hanging on the string in the tank there?


----------



## MB BOYS

Yea I got a similar gadget with Yahoo's Widget program... Its pretty sweet... Right now I am using my Sony DV Camcorder with the WebCamXP software and the quality turned down to 75% to help with web lag... I dont have a USB Web Cam so I was able to use my DV with firewire connecion to PC... Let me know if ya get yours up I would like to see it!

Oh ya... And for the one that commented earlier about the Pleco... So far he is doing good and they are not bothering him... But the 5+ inch Dinasour Ell got injured really bad this weekend so we are moving him to another tank...

The hook had some frozen fish in it... I use the hook to feed them so that the powerhead does not blow it into corners and everywere!

CodyO


----------



## Stick

That's a great idea. I'm actually going to North Carolina for about a week to visit my brother. It would nice to be able to check up on them whenever I want. Nice work.


----------



## Rick james

MB BOYS said:


> The hook had some frozen fish in it... I use the hook to feed them so that the powerhead does not blow it into corners and everywere!
> 
> CodyO


Oh cool does that technic work pretty good?


----------



## MB BOYS

Rick james said:


> The hook had some frozen fish in it... I use the hook to feed them so that the powerhead does not blow it into corners and everywere!
> 
> CodyO


Oh cool does that technic work pretty good?
[/quote]

Sorry I dont understand what your asking? The powerhead is a Seio M820 which works awesome and if you were asking about the hook then ya it works really good... Keeps the food in one place and also lets ya get close look at them feeding!

CodyO


----------



## Ibanez247

Hmm bummer its not working for me. Comes up page not found. Sounds like really cool idea. I'd love to be able to check in on my P's from work. That and I can see if my cat is messn with em when Im not around. Ill definetely have to get a web cam now. I dont have a camcorder or camera so I havnt been able to post any pics or anything. I would say this would be the best way to show your fish to others. I'll probably get the stuff up and going for my tank this weekend, hell maybe even tonight. I'll post the info as soon as I get it going. Any one have a suggestion as to what web cam I should get?


----------



## MB BOYS

Ya you might try again cause I am going through a really bad snow storm and my power has been going on and off... That will explain the extra heater hanging in front of tank...lol... Try again with same username and password but this address...

http://71.113.172.127:8080/

CodyO


----------



## Ibanez247

Thats SWEET!! So your getn slammed with that storm huh? Its supposed to be hitn my area later this evening. I may just go to staples or something tonight and get a camera.


----------



## MB BOYS

Ya were getting hit hard... All business and campus are closed and we lost power from 5 - 730 am... Tank cooled down about 4 degress so working on getting it back up!... You could prob get a fairly cheap WebCAM and it would still work great!... Since I am broadcasting it over the net the quality is dropped alot so I am not gaining much with having a DV CAM... CodyO


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Dude, that was sweet







! Job well done







I like your piranha webcam


----------



## Sheppard

Haha I just saw you!

Are your pants on inside out?!









nice set up man!


----------



## MB BOYS

Ha Ha! Ya they sure were... lol... I was taking the extra heater out and adding some food! CodyO


----------



## SNAKEBITE

interesting...creative ideal


----------



## MB BOYS

This is pretty cool also... You can setup the software to auto take pics whenever ya want... I have mine set for every hour... This was one of the better pics!


----------



## bigdaddy998us

wow, thats pretty cool. post when you feed them so I can watch.. that would pretty cool


----------



## Mattones

I tried to do this said my cam wasent found haha


----------



## MB BOYS

PygoBall07 said:


> I tried to do this said my cam wasent found haha


Go to the MONITOR TAB and were it is supposed to show image try right clicking and go down to CAM CONNECT... It will give ya some options were to find the camera... Try one of those and see if it finds it... Mine was under... CAMERA - CONNECT - DIRECT X VIDEO SOURCES - MICROSOFT DV CAM


----------



## Mattones

MB BOYS said:


> I tried to do this said my cam wasent found haha


Go to the MONITOR TAB and were it is supposed to show image try right clicking and go down to CAM CONNECT... It will give ya some options were to find the camera... Try one of those and see if it finds it... Mine was under... CAMERA - CONNECT - DIRECT X VIDEO SOURCES - MICROSOFT DV CAM
[/quote]

trying as we speak and its freezing up. now


----------



## Rick james

Do you know what kind of plant that is in the middle with the big leaves. I have one and I was told it was some kind of lilley but I am not sure.


----------



## MB BOYS

No I dont remember actually... I got it from the local Walmart though... It's not doing to bad... The snails work on it alittle though...


----------



## FrontMan

MB BOYS said:


> No I dont remember actually... I got it from the local Walmart though... It's not doing to bad... The snails work on it alittle though...


Do you have a dedicated IP address or something?

I am wondering how you are sure what the IP will be for the web cam connection?

CK


----------



## MB BOYS

FrontMan said:


> No I dont remember actually... I got it from the local Walmart though... It's not doing to bad... The snails work on it alittle though...


Do you have a dedicated IP address or something?

I am wondering how you are sure what the IP will be for the web cam connection?

CK
[/quote]

No it's a Dynamic so it changes once in awhile... It really does not change much at all unless the power goes out... I also sometimes use DynDns service which is free and allows you to put a name address that follows your IP... The WebCamXP program tells you at the bottom what your current IP is also...


----------



## PiranhaMaster326

thats great, nice lookin tank too


----------



## FrontMan

Thats cool, I wondered how it knew the IP.

Can you explaing the "hook" feeding method a little better?

I can see it again on your webcam, but I dont quite understand how you are holding things on there without having a hook that your fish could get caught on.

Thanks
CK


----------



## MB BOYS

Thanks for all the comments everyone!!! Yea the hook is simply a fish line attached to tank top then I have a black binder clip tied to the fish line and then a weight at the bottom... I got the clip at staples... There is no sharp peices on it to hurt them... It works really good for clipping food!


----------



## Xantarc

Damit turn the light on! hahah


----------



## Sacrifice

Ok...Ok...We want a time schedule of when you will be doing your feedings. This is an awesome idea with the webcam. I'd set one up but my tanks are in the bedroom. And knowing my luck we'd have some "American Pie" scene going on if I wasnt careful...LOL.









But for real, what times do you normally feed them?


----------



## MB BOYS

Ha Ha! Yea that would be some funny stuff! Okay well I will be back home around 6 on Sunday (18th)! So lets plan on feeding them around 6:30... I will post if this changes... It will only be frozen fish cause I dont have any feeders now and thats what I will have in fridge! They should be pretty damn hungry cause they have not been feed since Friday morning!


----------



## Sacrifice

Sweet.......Its a Date....LOL J/K. Just want to see some hungry Reds tear up some fish. I miss my 4 reds already. Waiting for my tank to cycle to go buy my first Serra.


----------



## MB BOYS

Its still looking around 630 maybe closer to 645... I will be getting home around 630 so I will try to hurry! I hope that they go nuts on it so that you get alittle show!


----------



## Sacrifice

MB BOYS said:


> Its still looking around 630 maybe closer to 645... I will be getting home around 630 so I will try to hurry! I hope that they go nuts on it so that you get alittle show!










I'll be watching. Hope they tear some things up.


----------



## MONGO 

username and password dont work for me









nevermind I got it.. didnt know it was case sensitive


----------



## Sacrifice

Dont worry, thats typical reds for you. Hey it doesnt matter..."Chicks Dig Guys That Can Get it UP!!!







" LOL nice shirt....was that you or your friend? They looked like for a minute that they were just going to tear it up.


----------



## MB BOYS

Yea I know... seems like when ya want them to put a show they dont!







I usually dont feed them at this time so that might be part of it and also they might be alot camera shy...lol... Thanks for watching but i will try to get ya something better later in week...

And the shirt was my roomates... lol... Its our stunt group we have! OWA

Later Everyone!


----------



## MB BOYS

Hey Everyone, I have changed the links alittle bit because I am trying some different software... Go to the link and you will see the two choices... Only one will work at time so try both till it works...

MB WebCAM


----------



## Humper

I cant get it to work


----------



## james123

http://69.158.116.133:8080/

hey guys check out my tank they are just small but I will keep this up as much as I can

username : 123
password: 123


----------



## MB BOYS

Humper said:


> I cant get it to work


It should at least show the Website for mine... The camera link will not work till morning now since its after 11pm here... Try again tommorrow!


----------



## james123

wow second web feed is much better


----------



## MB BOYS

james123 said:


> wow second web feed is much better


Ya the software does not have as many features but is much smoother and faster... And its also free!


----------



## MB BOYS

Hey Everyone, just to update anyone who is trying any of this... I have moved away from the WebCamXP software and am just using the Windows Media Encoder now... It seems to be much faster video feed and is free to everyone... I have posted link on the website if anyone is interested.. Thanks for all the comments... MB Piranha WebCAM


----------

